
Growl - Python-based, blog aware, static site generator - twampss
http://github.com/xfire/growl/tree
======
Gmo
I'm not sure calling this project "Growl" is a good idea, given that there is
a pretty well-known piece of software called Growl for Mac OS X
(<http://growl.info/>)

------
bravura
What would be really great is if there was a static site compiler that was
integrated with revision control.

Then, my entire site could be a mercurial/git/bzr repository. The revision
control would be used to show historical versions of pages, as well as to
determine which are the most recently created articles and which are the most
recently modified.

Each time I push, it could recompile the site.

<http://ikiwiki.info> does this, but is written in Perl.

